# Cricket Broadband Problem.



## cyndi01 (Sep 23, 2010)

Have been trying for 5 days to get cricket broadband to work! can't get thru to the tech support team! modem connects to internet but won't access any pages. says everything is unavailable. What do I need to change so it will work?:4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Is this a wired connection issue? Disable any Firewalls or Security Software for now. Do you have any Norton, McAfee or ZoneAlarm installed?

Check your browser if there's any proxy settings. Here's how.

Is there any laptop that you can connect to your modem and see if it can connect to the internet?

Please post an update.


----------



## Cricket Ryan (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Cyndi,

My name is Ryan and I work on behalf of Cricket Wireless. 

Please call Cricket Broadband Customer Service Center at 1-800-CRICKET. If you are still unable to reach one of our customer service representatives and are using a laptop, you may bring in both to your nearest full service corporate store location for hands on assistance.

*Before contacting our Customer Service team, please ensure you have the following information:

-Operating system (i.e., Windows XP)

-Cricket Wireless Modem Device number (MDN) assigned to your wireless modem. To find your MDN please use the following steps:

1. Insert the device into your computer's USB port
2. Open Cricket Broadband Connection Manager
3. Go to Help>About, your phone number is listed as your MDN


Best,
Ryan on behalf of Cricket


----------



## cyndi01 (Sep 23, 2010)

I finally got thru to the Cricket customer service and just needed to go thru the activate on my cricket popup. Finally it works. Thanks everyone


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Good to hear everything works now.

Thanks for the feedback.

Your Welcome!


----------



## brm78 (Jan 30, 2011)

I am also having a similar problem with my Cricket broadband. The problem is that if I have my cricket broadband going, and I step away from the computer for a little while and return, Cricket broadband will no longer let me surf the web or do anything online but it will still say "connected". I have to fight with it by disconnecting and reconnecting (often a few times in a row) or sometimes having to reboot to get it to behave. Sometimes the fighting takes several minutes, and it is really annoying. For some reason it is because of me being idle from my computer (10 minutes or longer) that causes this problem to happen. Firefox will not run (loads half way) neither will I.E. The funny thing is that Skype will still be online BUT NOT yahoo messenger. I have called Cricket customer service 5 times and the issue is unresolved. They pretty much told me now that they don't know why and there is nothing they can do to help. There is nothing wrong with my computer. i suspect that something is blocking me, but why only when I go idle? Can anyone help me though this? I don't think I can keep fighting forever, don't have the patience. I am wondering if T-mobile or Verizon has a better working broadband than this piece of crap. Maybe it is my firewall, I have Mcafee, but don't know where to find the pin in the haystack, maybe it's firefox, but I don't think so because I.E. also becomes unresponsive.


----------

